# Go to this link



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Read the info on this link and You will have a better ideal about the ratio of deaths to survivors.

https://virusncov.com/covid-statistics/usa

With over 5 million infected in the USA only 180,000 deaths. I am sure most had underlying conditions.

I don't say this virus isn't bad, but lets look at the numbers.

Art


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

it seems that when people die now they are considered to have the Covid Virus ! 
so its a quick burial ! a local government officials sister who had been ill for years twice a week dialasis etc died recently and he went to the Mayor who he is a good friend of to ask if there could be a 2 day viewing. the mayor said no as if he said yes to him it would be the same for others !


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

I find it "Bizarre" that over the years, we've heard of many in need of help because of sicknesses, particularly now during rainy season, children needing bags of platelets from Dengue Fever. 

Since March 2020 when this all seem to have started here in the PI, we have not heard of 1 occasion where someone (neighbors/friends/relatives) needed help paying for medical bills because they were infected with Covid-19.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Read the info on this link and You will have a better ideal about the ratio of deaths to survivors.
> 
> https://virusncov.com/covid-statistics/usa
> 
> ...


First that I've seen this word used. Coronaphobia, Coronaphobiac. 

“coronaphobia” will kill many more than the coronavirus
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/opinion/2020/08/09/commentary/world-commentary/coronaphobia-coronavirus/


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Read the info on this link and You will have a better ideal about the ratio of deaths to survivors.
> 
> https://virusncov.com/covid-statistics/usa
> 
> ...


Yep good point Art but I would say that you, I and fellow readers, perhaps billions of other souls took notice of the WHO, professional advice from our own countries and followed so we didn't become a statistic. The fools that throw caution to the wind through ignorance or beliefs appear to be in the numbers sadly, but not all. Front liners god bless them are most at risk trying to help those that were caught off guard through??? OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey_Joe said:


> I find it "Bizarre" that over the years, we've heard of many in need of help because of sicknesses, particularly now during rainy season, children needing bags of platelets from Dengue Fever.
> 
> Since March 2020 when this all seem to have started here in the PI, we have not heard of 1 occasion where someone (neighbors/friends/relatives) needed help paying for medical bills because they were infected with Covid-19.


Bens sister (midwife) and niece (registered nurse) both work in one of our better private hospitals here in La Union, recently some 30 to 40 nurses were retrenched, fortunately not the relatives. I asked why given the need for nurses especially through these times,,,,,,,, the response from Bens sister. "People are scared to come to the hospitals because of C-19"
I saw this when I went to the hospital a few weeks ago for an infection in my foot,,,,,, yes the prickle trees, stood on a nasty thorn. The hospital was/looked like one third of the people there compared to my previous 2 visits over the last 5 years. One hour wait instead of come back tomorrow early sir.

One also has to wonder the real numbers/deaths especially in second and third world countries, what is reported and what is simply buried.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> One also has to wonder the real numbers/deaths .......
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Big question in my mind. I am certain there are many others with this line of thought.

Fred


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Once we get a workable vaccine then it will be just like the flu each year. Get a vaccine shot and forget about virus, I hope. Most people are cautious and scared because we don't have a vaccine yet to protect us including myself. I get a flu shot every year and then I forget about the flu for the winter here. 

The people that won't get a shot are on there own each year. The only problem with the virus is how contagious it is in spreading. So, if not everybody gets the virus vaccine then the ones without a shot could spread it around again if the vaccine is not 100% protective. I am sure the 40,000 that died last flu season had bad medical conditions and most didnt get the flu shot. I will be sure to get the virus shot when it becomes available. 

Art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I hear you Art and while the virus shot you get today? Next week there is a mutated/different strain that your "vaccine" is ineffective against, happening now absolutely no different to flu shots, get one every year and keep the drug companies going and they are not always effective. I am a 61 Y/O and have never had a flu shot and never will, the bugs hate the nicotine in my lungs? Who knows. survival of the fittest or plain luck.
In the interim we practice recommended protocols,,,,,,, like safe sex. OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

bobby1947 said:


> it seems that when people die now they are considered to have the Covid Virus !
> so its a quick burial ! a local government officials sister who had been ill for years twice a week dialasis etc died recently and he went to the Mayor who he is a good friend of to ask if there could be a 2 day viewing. the mayor said no as if he said yes to him it would be the same for others !


to add further sadly the wifes brother passed away yesterday ill since July Diabetes related , he was on Dyalasis and oxygen , he lives in Legazpi ! my wife and I were told we could not travel! The wifes sister and our Driver however was allowed after getting the paperwork req and a phone call to the legazpi PNP ! its an 8 and a half hour journey on a good day! they left at 5am this morning they got as far as Ligao City and were stopped at a checkpoint several phone calls and a doctors checkup they were allowed to travel on 5 hours later !! arriving in legazpi 8.20pm !deceased brother already cremated by 11am ! they were told they would not have to do the 14 days isolation ! but we shall see !


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bobby1947 said:


> to add further sadly the wifes brother passed away yesterday ill since July Diabetes related , he was on Dyalasis and oxygen , he lives in Legazpi ! my wife and I were told we could not travel! The wifes sister and our Driver however was allowed after getting the paperwork req and a phone call to the legazpi PNP ! its an 8 and a half hour journey on a good day! they left at 5am this morning they got as far as Ligao City and were stopped at a checkpoint several phone calls and a doctors checkup they were allowed to travel on 5 hours later !! arriving in legazpi 8.20pm !deceased brother already cremated by 11am ! they were told they would not have to do the 14 days isolation ! but we shall see !


What a long drive and it's so slow because of the many bottle necks and not much of a highway or the old highway. One of our members lives in the Bicol region and he mentioned to me that if you cross a certain area down there and I can't remember where you'll be stuck in a 14 day quarantine, he lives in Sorsogon City so the next city south of Lagazpi.

It just might be the end of those mourning/remembrance tents in the middle of the road remembrances and you aren't allowed to have them inside your compound because of the large crowd gathering, my brother in-law died two months ago and they got the chairs and tent from the Barangay and then the Barangay came back and took the tents due to the gambling and drinking.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey_Joe said:


> Since March 2020 when this all seem to have started here in the PI, we have not heard of 1 occasion where someone (neighbors/friends/relatives) needed help paying for medical bills because they were infected with Covid-19.


Maybe it'd be different if we lived in New York City but I've yet to know anybody (neighbors/friends/relatives) that has had it. It's always a friend of a friend hearsay.


----------

